# Frontline ineffective?



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

In some areas there is a resistance to frontline and it has become less effective or not effective. I don't live in Missouri so I can't help you there. But I'd give your vet a call and see if they can recomend something elce to control the fleas. In most places that have frontline resistance the other topical treatments are still effective.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I had the same problem last year,I talk to my vet about it and he said that the flees were getting immune to frontline. 
I have since switched to using Sentinel for heartworms whitch also has a flee preventive in it and have not had one flee since.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

apriljean80 said:


> We have been using Frontline consistently and according to the directions and still I am finding fleas! I bath every 1 1/2 to 2 weeks and wait a day or two after bath to apply Frontline just in case that may effect it but still am seeing fleas. Yesterday I had one jump on me in my house! Yuck. Am I the only one in Missouri seeing this resistance to Frontline? Any ideas of stuff to use in the house that I don't have to worry about my young children(6 and 3) being effected by?


I live in Missouri (West St. Louis county) and have had no problems with fleas or ticks. My dogs only use Frontline as needed (if I know I will be going on a hike in a wooded area). Millie and Henry have been treated with Frontline only twice since April and have had no fleas or ticks. 

Actually, the last time that they had ticks was when I drove out to Farmington to get Millie. I found a few ticks on her when I got home and Henry, who had come along for the trip, had several just from being in the grassy areas there. I know some areas of Missouri are quite tick infested, but I have not heard much about fleas. 

Do you use a monthly heartworm preventative? I use Sentinel and it also controls fleas.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

during flea season frontline was lasting about 2 weeks. 

i now do comfortis and it's lasting about 6 weeks.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm in NC and Frontline doesnt work here and it didn't work in Louisiana either. I have since switched to Advantage with better luck!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I hope to god that in CA fleas are much easier to control ! 

I met a breeder who is not using anything and said she had fleas only once in 7 years. She treated them with Frontline than and pests were gone fast and she never had incidence again :rolffleyes: 

She is feeding raw :rolffleyes:- could that make any difference ??? I know that Tiara Poodles breeder is strong believer that raw feeding enhances resistance of the host to any parasite - she has very good advice on her site about flee prevention on dogs and in the environment


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

My aunt brought fleas in to our house the raw fed animals didn't get any. I don't use preventative on them unless necessary and even then use a Neem spray.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I use K9 Advantix about 5 months out of the year....as little as possible.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

several persons have told me that raw fed dogs do not have a problem with fleas. Is this always true?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> My aunt brought fleas in to our house the raw fed animals didn't get any. I don't use preventative on them unless necessary and even then use a Neem spray.


WOW - now that is more than interesting !!!!!! Karma you had a real experiment going on in your home : ))) ! 

Do you have any specific brand of neem oil product that is just for pets, or you can use any kind :rolffleyes:

Thanks : )))


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> WOW - now that is more than interesting !!!!!! Karma you had a real experiment going on in your home : ))) !
> 
> Do you have any specific brand of neem oil product that is just for pets, or you can use any kind :rolffleyes:
> 
> Thanks : )))


Heh, yea my parents aren't quite as interested in raw feeding and prefer to stick with kibble. This is not an experiment we would have liked to have in our house and were very upset when we learned that my aunt had either willingly or unknowingly lied about her dog having fleas.
I use Ark Naturals Neem Protect spray. I haven't tried another because, honestly, I use it on myself as well as a bug spray and since it doesn't break me out (I have numerous allergies and this is the fist bug spray that didn't cause hives) I don't want to change it. It isn't water proof so it needs to be reapplied after a bath or swimming.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I was using Frontline. Ticks laughed at it LOL. Next year I'm switching to Advantix.


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

Every summer I have a problem with flees, I use diferent things, advantix, frontline spray, duowin ampule, exspot, and I spray whole house with neostomosan weekly, and vacuum almost every day... can't find a flee on dogs but they are scratching and have bites... don't know what to do more, I wish I could move somewhere north with looong snowy winter.

Main problem are stray cats, they are full of flees and are everywhere around in my neighborhood...

PS my opinion - if environment is infested there is no chemical that can help to completely protect a dog.


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

We don't have problems with fleas or ticks (knock on wood) 
but we live in a area where it's darn cold with our canadian winters.

We use a natural spray mix of rosemary and apple cider vinager, we spray it on the dogs when we go out with the dogs (we live in the woods) ... lol, they also get apple cider vinager in their water bowls daily. Helps from the inside out! 

I don't have any carpets in my home, besides the little decorative ones but carpets are breeding grounds for fleas. I wouldn't have any for that reason alone. A friend of mine travelled to florida to visit his friends dad and he had wall to wall carpeting in his home, he said it was shocking how many fleas were bouncing about!


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Jelena, I have wondered if the cats that are everywhere (we have a nieghbor who feeds all the strays so they all come through our yard o get to hers)weren't making it more difficult to control the problem. It is justfrustrating to have spent money on this stuf ( we bought a six month supply at our last gvet visit) to have fleas just a partying away on Biscuit not to mention our house! At least I see I? not the only one fighting them. I can't remember who is in the StL area. we're in southwest MO ticks are a pain, fleas here are obviously a pain, and yesterday at school we actually cancelled recess due to the ginormous mosqiotos! Wow, sounds like we have Biblical plagues here after reading that! Maybe next time we ill try somerhing new. The sentinel sounds like it would be great if it combines the heartworm protection.Thanks for all the input everyone.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I must be lucky. I have never had a flea problem in the 13 years I have had standard poodles.

Edited: I didn't read the post right before mine where you said where you live!:doh: I think fleas and ticks are worse in that area! I hope you find something that works


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

*typos*

well this is the last time I reply via my phone, sorry for all the typos.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

rubymom said:


> several persons have told me that raw fed dogs do not have a problem with fleas. Is this always true?


NO! Definitely not true!


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Are you treating your house and yard as well as the dog(s)? You have to do it all, or you'll get reinfested. 

I live on the Gulf Coast of FL, and we have flea problems year round. For years, every once in a while I'd have to use Advantage, but used natural products inside the house and nematodes outside. Then the (dirty word) lawn guy used chemicals to kill weeds in the back yard, so the nematodes died (he's lucky he lived)! 

A year or so ago, nothing was working - none of the topicals. I tried Comfortis, and switched to Sentinal for heartworm protection, and we've been flea-free for several months, only using the Comfortis for two of those 5 months.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> I use Ark Naturals Neem Protect spray


*Karma*, thanks so much for the info  !!!!! Both of my kids have very sensitive skin as well as I and I am so happy to hear that there is natural product out there that is so effective for both pets and humans !!!!!

LOL, I did not mean that you had that experiment "on purpose" : )))) - it was just that it was a unfortunate but perfect scenario to compare effectiveness and influence of the environmental components on natural resistance. LOL

Glad to hear you "survived" that inconsiderate visit without major problems 

Thanks again for the info : )))))))


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Rockporters, be careful with Advantix around the kitty. As I recall, it is a pyrethrin product, and is toxic to cats. My sister sticks to Frontline on the dogs for this reason--she is concerned that her kitties might be exposed in the course of interacting with the dogs. 



Rockporters said:


> I was using Frontline. Ticks laughed at it LOL. Next year I'm switching to Advantix.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I feed kibble and never had fleas ticks or anything on my dogs.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> I feed kibble and never had fleas ticks or anything on my dogs.


Oh, yes Ora , but the way you feed your dogs can not be called a "kibble"  by no means : ))) !!! The quality of dog food you use in combination of 100 % modification with the premium meet, eggs, fish, cheese, vegetables etc, etc, definitely is not simple "kibble" diet : ))) and can almost be called "raw" LOL

Also, living in very cold climate helps a lot with pests in general : )))


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Wishpoo:

There is big time advantage for dogs living in cold climate.

Our colleagues in places such as CA, FL and the likes are envious of our Northern dogs' coats.

Cole has a coat not to be believed.. He looks like a mutton (sheep) and it is so thick it takes me 3 hours literally with 4 HP blaster to dry him.. I can only imagine what it will take with the regular stand dryer.

The kibble I feed I believe is good quality but you are right I do add alot more to it and really balance it between cooked/raw and kibble feed.. so they do get everything in balanced proportion.

I also do a blood work every year on each dog to see all levels and make sure that they are healthy. So many things can be missed if we dont check our dogs yearly.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I feed Raw and still prone to fleas. I live in SC and I hear about fleas often. 

Now I have only seen 3 of them this year but I am on top of this because I only treat if I see a flea - and I know you must move fast. We are lucky, I have never had an outbreak of fleas - I would be freaking out if we did. I use Advantix - ticks scare me. 

I never heard Raw helps with fleas hmmm maybe some more raw feeders will see this.

Also in the South Frontline is not used much.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*ORA *-Ha ha, now I will have to hide your post from my hubby and younger daughter since they both are snow-crazy :smow: !!!!! They will have one more argument to make me move to "snowy" areas LOL : ))))

You are absolutely right about yearly checkups ! It is better to prevent or stop any problem in its root if possible !!!

Now that we are talking about vet. visits - do you mind me asking what do you prefer for a puppy before it leaves for a new home ? How many vet. visits (if any) are necessary and do you think deworming is a must if Mom has negative culture ??? 

Thanks in advance ! : )))


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Wishpoo:

As you know I am a minimalist, that means the less vet intervention for no reason the better.

I have my vet check my puppies a week before they leave to their new homes. I do not bring in stool check becuase I deworm the female BEFORE breeding her and also when I deworm the puppies starting at 3.5 weeks old (before introducing gruel). The puppies are dewormed three times (whether they do or dont have worms, I dont take any chance).. 10 days apart each deworming. The dam is dewormed at the same time the puppies are but only once.

The forumula for deworming puppies (with Strongid-T) is:

Puppy weight in ounces divided by 15 and result multipled by 0.05 will give you how many ml/oz to give the pup. I have a 1 cc. syringe and this is what I use to deworm them with (ofcourse the needle is thrown out).


If they do not have diarrhea then I know they do not have coccidia. Coccidia produces an awful smelly diarrhea , much like Parvo will.

Thank God I have not dealt with the above in my home.

The client is asked to take the puppy to their vet the week they get it, regardless if it has been to my vet...I want to know also what THEIR vet thinks of the health of the pup.

I just now purchased my vaccines from Ontario. My vet refuses to separate the DHPP and I told him I ONLY want Distemper and Parvo. He cant separate them and if I would want him to he has to order them especially for me and I will have to pay close to $400.00 for the lot.. I refused.

I found a reputable vet who was recommended by my handler and he is shipping the vaccines (on ice) to me. The vaccine is only Distemper/Parvo.. 

I know how to subcutaneous and intramuscularly inject and so I will do my own puppies when they are 8 weeks old. 

The vaccine per puppy costs me $7.91 tax incl. At the vet this will cost me $35.00. I did the math and yet I did not skim on puppy care.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> I also do a blood work every year on each dog to see all levels and make sure that they are healthy. So many things can be missed if we dont check our dogs yearly.


This is SO true and SO important Ora!! Rileys addisons was caught on a routine yearly labwork (well, symptoms that led us on a chase)!! If i didnt do the labwork he would of gone on with his addisons until he crashed or was really sick before we caught it!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

ORA - thanks so much for detailed input !!! Did you ever consider writting a book about a spoo care and breeding ????? !!!!!! I know I would be the first one to buy it :dance: !!!!! Thanks so much for finding time to share it here and especially now that you have full hands with puppies - I really, really appreciate it and am sure everybody else too :rose::rose::rose: 

I am so glad to hear that you found a vaccination solution, my goodness, I hope they will not stop manufacturing separate combination of the same : (( ! I would not be surprised that a "push" for that happens if more and more people start demanding minimal inoculation >: [ !!!! 

The breeder I was talking to is just not doing dewarming *sigh and if she does adults, she says, she uses meds. for people since dog meds in her opinion are too harsh on their guts *hmmmm. Do you think human anti-worm meds could kill dog parasites at all ??? And, if I would take a puppy and it's culture comes back negative do you think I still should than do it myself ??? 

THANKS !!!!! : ))))


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Knock on wood - no fleas here. I have not had fleas in about 18 years and the only reason I had them at that time was that I bought a house and the fleas came with it (no extra charge :biggrin.

I was just at a veterinary conference a couple weeks ago and actually went to a flea seminar while there... so here's my two cents from the seminar:

*if you think your fleas are resistent, often times (not every time, but a lot of the time!) there is a source of the fleas somewhere that your pet is going. our speaker gave an example of a dog that was going to a shed on the property and there was a possum living in the shed - full of fleas, of course. so you might want to check where your pet goes just to make sure. feral cats, squirrels and rabbits that your dog might catch, etc...

*use your topical treatment every three weeks. if you bathe your dog often, don't bother with topical - use an oral product like comfortis or sentinel instead. bathing (no matter what the companies tell you) reduces the effectiveness of the product.

*treating the house: vacuum before spraying the house - the heat and vibration of the vacuum stimulates hatching of the pupae (which are NOT affected by sprays - you want them to hatch). treat the house every other week.

*throw your vacuum cleaner bag away outside!

*spray your house every two weeks - make sure you are getting all the "dark" areas - under furniture, furniture cushions, etc...

*bombs are not effective - they do not get the areas mentioned above.

*treat carpet with "Fleabusters" - it is resistent to vacuuming and will stay in the carpet through repeated vacuumings. it dries out the carpet - this is good - fleas like moisture.

*apply "beneficial nematodes" to your yard in shady areas - they eat flea larvae. the nematodes do NOT like sunny areas (neither do the fleas). reapply them monthly as they will die off.

*it will take 5-8 weeks to make a dent in your flea population, so be persistent.

Hope this helps some... time for bed!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Bigpoodleperson:

You are VERY fortunate you have detected it in time before he crashed.
I dont like spending my money foolishly but I wont deny my puppies and adults trips to the vet on a yearly basis to just see if all is properly functioning.

At times I wonder what do breeders who live in remote areas in the country not close to a vet do in case of emergency. I will freak, literally.

I told my vet that he cant, he is not allowed to move from Montreal


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

*A year or so ago, nothing was working - none of the topicals. I tried Comfortis, and switched to Sentinal for heartworm protection, and we've been flea-free for several months, only using the Comfortis for two of those 5 months.[/QUOTE]*

Poodholic:

Here in Canada we have a product called REVOLUTION. I dont believe it is sold it the U.S. by vets, but could be wrong.

Revolution not only takes care of fleas but also lice , ticks , heartworm and internal parasites (worms).

It is an awsome product, a topical solution which comes in a box containing six small viles filled with liquid. Each month you use one vile's contents spreading the hair on the withers and emptying the vile on the skin. Then you do not bath the dog for one full week. They can go swimming but not being bathed.
The box comes in different colors.. I believe that brown is for a dog weighting so much and so much ,then there is green, red etc... 

Revolution is also safe to use on a pregnant bitch (but not a lactating one)

Those who use this product are very happy and the dogs have no side effects at all.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Wishpoo:
OH NO, I would never write a book or it will never be read.... I am too long winded , and at times have a tendency to be too verbose.. By the time someone reads the book, they will fall asleep it would be too long...

I do mentor sometimes those who want to find out how to look at a pedigree or wish to know how to go about finding what genetic problems certain pedigrees have. I let them know how I breed, I invite them at times to my house to witness a whelping and later on to see how the puppies are cared for, weaned etc... I have done this in the past with two people.

I like teaching but I also like learning. I believe we never know too much and there is always room for learning more and improving.

Honestly there are so many breeders on the net who are wonderful writers and many can learn from them.. I have gotten so much valuable information from their sites and articles.

NO, I would never deworm a dog with human medications. I never heard of this before, so I cant really say much about it, only that I would never deworm with human meds. Many give Imodium to their dogs to stop diarrhea and I never would.

Strongid-T is very mild yet effective. I have wonderful results with this deworming product and my puppies never went to their new homes with worms or worm eggs. They were clean when they were sold.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> I am too long winded , and at times have a tendency to be too verbose..


ABSOLUTELY NOT !!!!! :first: It is actually _the reason why_ I think you should write a book since reading your advice in never like putting down just "dry facts" or like reading "user manual" but as reading a good story and because of that lessons get "imbibed" in the mind easily and for the long time  !!!! 

I am also confused about deworming part : ((, since she does _everything_ else "by a book " ! She even provides free micro-chipping for all puppies , even though in the USA it is not required from a breeder. *sigh

Is it too late to start deworming at 8 weeks : ((( ??? Or puppies do have too many worms at that point : (( that can cause some permanent damage : ( ???

Thanks so much in advance !!!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

*"]Is it too late to start deworming at 8 weeks : ((( ??? Or puppies do have too many worms at that point : (( that can cause some permanent damage : ( ???

Wishpoo:

It is too late to deworm for the FIRST time at 8 weeks. By 8 weeks the worm eggs have matured into worms and by that age they are so long and so many that the belly of an infected puppy can be really bloaty and look distended. The best prevention is deworming them before weaning at 3.5 weeks old and every ten days thereafter for three dewormings only.. At the same time deworm the female (mother) also (but only once).. the pups 3 times 10 days apart.

Now.. when the client has purchased the pup at 8-9 weeks of age. I usually sell them at 8.5-9 weeks following temp. test and conformation evaluation they then take the puppy to the vet.. Some want to do another stool check but I tell them it is not necessary because the pups have already been dewormed 3 times and have snown NO worms or what looks like worm eggs in the poo. I do tell them however that they should do another stool check about a month after the pup is with them just in case.



In response to the aforementioned microchipping part and you saying I provide the microchips for free......the CKC by laws differ greatly from those of the AKC.

In Canada if you are a breeder and member of the CKC you must:

1. register the litter you bred with the CKC
2. Purchase the microchips from the CKC (at $12.99 plus tax plus shipping) for each puppy you sell and implant it in the puppy at 7-8 weeks but NOT before doing the temperament testing as this can have a negative effect on them. The microchip should be implanted at least 3 days PRIOR to the temperament testing. Microchipping is called identifying your puppies before they leave your premisses which is the law according to the CKC by laws.
3. Sell your puppies with a non breeding or breeding contract as the breeder wishes.. Regardless, they must:
4. Register each puppy with the CKC for which the payment for each puppy's registration with the CKC costs the breeder $17.00 plus tax.
5. After registering each puppy individually with the CKC the breeder according to the CKK By Laws must transfer each puppy's ownership from the breeder to the client (purchaser) This is an additional cost of $15.20 per puppy
If the breeder used a U.S. stud dog than they have to pay the CKC an additional charge , which I believe is $10.00 to have the litter registered out of a foreign sire (non canadian born/bred).

Now you can do the math what we Canadian breeders must pay the CKC in order to register our litter, microchip them and transfer the ownership to the clients ALL at the breeder's (NOT the client's) expense.

AKC is simple and much cheaper. The breeder is ONLY obliged to register the litter and pay circa U.S. $18.00 to do so, following which thier obligations cease and the client takes it upon themselves to register the puppy they purchased, UNLESS by laws have changed and I am not aware of these AKC changes....

So.. if a Canadian breeder has a litter of 10 puppies, he has to pay:
1. registration of litter $20.00
2. registration of each puppy individually (16.00 X 10 =) $160.00
3. transfer of each puppy individually to new owner $15.00 x 10=) $150.00
4. microchipping 10 pups at a cost of 14.00 ea. microchip X 10 = $140.00

The Canadian CKC member breeder must then provide the puppy owner with the dog's CKC registration papers NO LATER than six (6) months following the sale of the puppy and if they fail to do so, they are suspended , reprimanded levied fines on and their name is printed in bold letters in the CKC Gazette.

However if the breeder (and I do) has a personal contract with their puppy clients which states that the breeder is not going to tender the CKC registration papers to the client UNLESS the client proves that the dog has been neutered or spayed the CKC will respect the breeder's contract of sale with the client and give permission to the breeder to hold on sending the CKC regist. paper to the client until the client sends a vet. letter with his signature confirming that the surgical procedure (sterilization) was indeed done, following which the breeder's obligation is to release the papers and send them to the owner . 


For a Cda. litter born in Canada and registered with CKC the Cda. breeder must pay the CKC the sum of : $470.00 (to register, microchip, transfer etc. etc. the entire litter of 10 pups) to be able to legally sell their registered puppies in Canada and not be reprimanded and fined by the CKC for not doing so.

It does not come cheap that's for sure .. AKC does not force any rules on the U.S. breeders except for registration of a litter.

So when you state that I even give microchipping for free, I have no choice I MUST as these are the by laws I am goverened by if I am a member of the CKC and I have been a member of the CKC for the past 18 years and a member of our breed National Club, Poodle Club of Canada for the past 16 years.

If I ever not go by the rules I stand a chance of being suspended by the CKC and also by my national breed club.

LOLOL do you still want me to write the book?? LOLOL*


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

> =whitepoodles;120218
> Poodholic:
> 
> Here in Canada we have a product called REVOLUTION. I dont believe it is sold it the U.S. by vets, but could be wrong.
> ...


Revolution is available here in the US, but just not effective, at least not in the area I live. I prefer Comfortis for fleas, because I only need to give it once every few months.

I've tried using Neem oil spray but couldn't stand the gawd-awful smell, and the Poodles didn't like it, either. Ugh.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> LOLOL do you still want me to write the book?? LOLOL


LOL _ EVEN MORE SO NOW !!!!!!!!!! You know - I will just do a "daily interview" with a "problem of a day" LOL and just compile it all in one big , beautiful poodle book and than you will just sign it and offer it to Canadian publisher :beauty: and VOILA - a first *complete *guide to Standard Poodle Care would be finally published !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have about 20 books about dogs, including "The Complete Poodle", but I find your posts more informative and in more detail, with all of my respect to wonderful and great exhibitor who wrote that very good book !!! 

SO - LOL, I think you can not escape my "offer " ; ))) !!!!!!

On the sad side, I am now really worried about the mentioned litter : ((( , I will try to per sway the breeder to do it at least now that they are 5 weeks old : (((( - would that make any difference : ((( ??? Although I do not think she would change her protocol - as you said before very wisely - once a breeder is set in his/her ways, it is hard to change anything *sigh

Thanks again for explaining it all and it is actually very interesting to read differences between AKC and CKC rules and regulations. I must say that CKC system , although MUCH more demanding and expensive, is really a better organized than AKC ! 

Ora - BTW, what is normal weight for a spoo puppy at 6 weeks ? : )))


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

[*QUOTE=poodleholic;120252]Revolution is available here in the US, but just not effective, at least not in the area I live. I prefer Comfortis for fleas, because I only need to give it once every few months.*


Poodlholic:

I am just wondering maybe there are different species of fleas in different areas. It could be that if this is the case then Revolution would not work where you live.

Basically we are very fortunate we do not have a problem with fleas or lice or parasites in general.

In a way there is an advantage to living in cold country, but OH I would love to be in FLorida especially during our excruciating freezing winters.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Wishpoo:
LOLOL I dont think even a publisher would want to work with a person like me who swallowed a taperecorder and blurted it out.. LOLOL

I can laugh at my vices, which is good, keeps me health. I dont take myself seriously all the time and laughter at one self is good for the soul..we should be able to once in a while laugh at our vices and weaknesses and go on from there.

CKC is much more demanding and infinitely more strict than AKC is, this is why our puppies are better protected. 

CKC also honors a breeder's personal contract with their clients and inspite of having their own by laws would respect and OVERRIDE their by laws if the person has a signed contract of sale with the breeder from whom they purchased a puppy.

Here in Cda. if a client did not receive their CKC regist. paper of their dog they can put in an official complaint about the breeder, the CKC takes matters into their hands and either suspends the breeder for a certain period of time depending on the severity of the offence or the number of times the breeder failed to send a client their dog's regist. papers, reprimands them, and also levies fines of $100-500 depending on the offence and its severity and number of times repeated.

CKC KNOWS how to make money that's for sure ! 

I did do an interview for a radio station in Montreal several years ago.

I was also asked by a TV producer to offer my dog to star in a TV series but when I heard that the story is about a female being bred to the male to produce puppies, I refused. I did not wish to promote unethical breeding practices so I declined.

My dog also did a fashion commercial and was used by the model's photographer.. but that's all my involvement with the media.. LOL


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Agility...thanks for the 2 cents*



AgilityIG said:


> Knock on wood - no fleas here. I have not had fleas in about 18 years and the only reason I had them at that time was that I bought a house and the fleas came with it (no extra charge :biggrin.
> 
> I was just at a veterinary conference a couple weeks ago and actually went to a flea seminar while there... so here's my two cents from the seminar:
> 
> ...


We have treated our yard and house, but we haven't treated the yard since early July, so we'll do that again. My husband reminded me that we had the same trouble about this time last year. We do treat the house and vacuum often, however I have the Dyson animal vacuum, its bagless. I wash it out after using it(any better ideas?) We also have had A LOT of rain recently, like 8 inches in one day alone A LOT. Thinking the moisture has made the pests worst!

So you believe an oral product would be better since he's getting bathed more frequently? I am going to use up what we've got, since we paid the money and all, my vet said to reapply once it seemed to not be working anymore(I hate to do that, but the fleas are driving him crazy too). I had asked about The Comfortis and had several people around here said they are using it and liking it. Maybe that is a better option for us.

One more question, is Fleabusters the brandname for the stuff you use in carpets? Really wish we could afford to do hardwood in our house, but right now that's not an option for us. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I think washing out the Dyson is probably as good as your going to get. You could get a cheap flea collar and put it in the area where the stuff gets sucked into - I would not use a flea collar on my dog, but we have had folks do this with their bagless vacuums.

Rain does make things worse for us and better for the fleas - they love the humidity.

I do think that Comfortis would be a better option for someone that is bathing/grooming/swimming their dog frequently.

Fleabusters is the brand name of the product you use on carpets. Here is a link to it on Amazon:


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll try to find somewhere Comfortis and give it a try but anyhow the season is hopefully near its end...

Still I wish to live in a cold, very cold, snowy area :smow: it's better than poisoning dogs, people and environment with all kinds of chemicals.

PS Ora I would happily read your book


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Jelena said:


> I'll try to find somewhere Comfortis and give it a try but anyhow the season is hopefully near its end...
> 
> Still I wish to live in a cold, very cold, snowy area :smow: it's better than poisoning dogs, people and environment with all kinds of chemicals.
> 
> *PS Ora I would happily read your book *





LOL no chance Jelena, my husband complains I sit at the computer way too much as it is.. This PF is SOOOO addictive.

Thank God that my pups are now 3 weeks and will need me 24/7 now that I have to start weaning them , my hubby will finally be happy my fanny is off the computer chair,


----------



## Ray-Ray's World (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh m'gosh, this is exactly what I faced two years ago!

I need to add that I live in MO, too. I live in St.Louis North County and have for the past 12 years. I've used FrontLine that entire time, monthly and without fail. I hate bugs of any kind and never ever want to see a flea in my home, ever.. hwell:

But two years ago, we suddenly had issues. I was beside myself! I sprayed, called in an exterminator and had him scedule visits for both the house and yard along with five feet past our fence line into the Common Ground behind our house. The house would be clear for awhile, the dogs however kept getting them. Finally I moved to Advantage... but that only helped every two weeks. My Vet recomended that I ust Advantage ever other week and Front Line on the other two weeks. NO way was I going to double dose my dogs and my fosters! 

The Rescue Group's Vet recomended that I try Sentinel and gave the group samples. 

And it worked!!!


I swear I have no idea why Frontline isn't working so well in St.Louis, but I've heard from other pet owners the very same thing about it. Maybe these dumb fleas developed a tolerance or something.


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well nice to have another fellow Missourian on here and I am relieved I'm not imagining things with the Frontline problem! They seem to be a little better, but we still will find them on the dog, so frustrating. We have three doses of frontline left then I think I will switch to Comfortis since I have had several friends and family say that it is working for their Southwest Missouri fleas! 

Nice to "meet" you Ray-Ray!


----------



## puppyluv (Dec 1, 2010)

The frontline does not work we switched to comfortis and it is awesome. Hey I saw you are from Missouri and sent you a friend invitation but never heard from you. I'm from Missouri too. I love your poodle. I have one that is almost his twin.

Hope to to hear from you soon.


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Puppyluv, sorry about not responding yet. I am a teacher(preschool) and this has been a very busy past couple weeks so Poodleforum has been on the backburner! We are from MO, southwest MO. Where are you in Missouri? We love our Biscuit, such a good dog. We tried Comfortis(finally) and it has worked amazingly well after Frontline. So glad to find something that works. We still are treating yard and house to make sure we get them all, but at least there are no longer flea parties on Biscuit!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I used Frontline on my Aussie and did not have a problem with flees but we live in an area loaded with ticks. We are in a hot spot for Lyme disease. Every dog I know in the area that has not had the vaccine has had Lyme. Even using Frontline and treating the lawn I was always picking ticks off Zack (and myself - YUCK). Do you think neem oil would help prevent ticks? I might try it in addition to Frontline. I also am of 2 minds with the Lyme vaccine. I would like to avoid it but a few of the dogs I know (who were treated as soon as it was discovered) suffered from severe arthritis.


----------



## Christina1960 (Mar 25, 2012)

*fleas grrr*



faerie said:


> during flea season frontline was lasting about 2 weeks.
> 
> i now do comfortis and it's lasting about 6 weeks.


I used Frontline on my Poodle and it lasted about 2 weeks as well. I didn't do anything for a week or so, thinking that maybe the new fleas would die off farily soon, but they haven't. So, after her daily brushing I put more Frontline on her. It's been 2 days and there's not much difference. She needs to be groomed, her hair has gotten so long....but I don't know if the groomer will accept her with fleas. To be honest, my poodle came home from the groomer with the fleas. I guess I need to call the vet.


----------

